# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  Cost price notebooks for the World Cup!

## RKS Computer Solutions

I have decided, seeing as the Boks played such a great game yesterday, that I will be offering one new notebook every week day for the rest of the world cup at cost price + shipping.

What this means, is that every day one new Toshiba Notebook will be added to the online shop and for 1 week after being added onto the shop, the price will be the absolute minimum that it can go in a long time...  After that one week, pricing will return to normal never to be seen at such low pricing again!

So, if you know of anyone that is in the market for a notebook, this would probably be the best time ever to keep an eye on our shop.  Every day's notebook will be announced as soon as it has been uploaded and the timer will start ticking down on the best deal ever!

So, whether you need a replacement anyway, or thinking about early Christmas shopping, this is the place to be!  Check back every day for the deal of the day and remember, it's only available at RKS Computer Solutions!



*--> This is a message to all my peers, if you reckon I'm starting a price war and doing the wrong thing, sorry to hear about it, I don't care!  Read my article entitled "David vs Goliath" to see how I feel about it...*

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Today's notebook: Toshiba Satellite A200-14E 15.4 TruBrite Vista Notebook

Normal price for September:  R 9,818.16
World Cup price (7 days) :    R 9,370.69

----------


## Chatmaster

That is a seriously nice Notebook for a good price Riaan! Do I need a tv license to buy it?  :Whistling:

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Hi CM,

Thanks, thought it would be a great notebook to kick off the whole thing with!  And no, you don't need a TV license....

----------


## Chatmaster

> And no, you don't need a TV license....


 I just thought I'd point out that I like the graphics card and screen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

That's cool... still undecided about tomorrows notebook to go on...  Will have to sleep on it!  Might go for one of the nice Qosmio notebooks, that would put you in a total spin regarding features!

Riaan

----------


## Chatmaster

Are they the one's with the swivel screens or is it the 'protege' not sure how you spell it. I just can't help but to doubt the robustness of those swivel screens.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

The  is generally those with the Swivel screens and being Tablet PC's, but there are others available in different ranges as well...  Check out the Tablet PC range for swivel screen tablets...

The Qosmio:




> Toshiba Qosmio Series - Born from the convergence of the AV and PC worlds Qosmio integrates advanced technologies to make your life more entertaining.


It's basically the pinnacle in Notebook entertainment...  Top of the range specs, High Definition DVD players/writers, fancy sound and a brilliant screen....

So, you choose, do I go for a Qosmio multimedia notebook tomorrow or do I go for a Tablet PC?

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Today's notebook: Toshiba Satellite P200-199 17.1 TruBrite Vista Notebook

Normal Price for September: R 10,410.97
World Cup Price (7 Days): R 9,946.39

PS:  Big round of applause to Eskom for cutting power at 6 this morning and managing to get it on at only 15:00 this afternoon!  Go boys!

----------


## leuce

> Today's notebook: Toshiba Satellite P200-199 17.1 TruBrite Vista Notebook


Tell me... do any Toshiba laptops don't come with those glossy, glaring screens that reflect everything behind you while you're working?  I can't think how anyone can work on such a machine.  A Toshiba is a good machine, I'm told, but that screen is a put-me-off.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Leuce, you seem to be a "glass half empty" kind of person...

Photos of most products on the internet today is what is called "Marketing Shots".  What that means is that a photo or picture of a product will be taken in such a way as to get the maximum exposure/feedback and/or information through in such a way that it stays in a customers mind for longer because it stands out from the crowd.

That said, TruBrite technology is simply amazing...  Having worked on every single one of the Toshiba notebook range with TruBrite technology, you can walk outside and stick the notebook on the roof of your car, sun blazing and you will still be able to see what's going on perfectly clear on the screen...

Using it in an office or home environment, where generated lighting is used, the screens are magnificent and cannot be beaten. DVD's being watched will make you think you're watching it on a smaller TV...

Here is a link to a pdf i found re the TruBrite display of the Qosmio, but the technology is the same regardless of the line...  http://za.computers.toshiba-europe.c...en-EN-EMEA.pdf

----------


## leuce

> That said, TruBrite technology is simply amazing...  Having worked on every single one of the Toshiba notebook range with TruBrite technology, you can walk outside and stick the notebook on the roof of your car, sun blazing and you will still be able to see what's going on perfectly clear on the screen...


Okay, you've convinced me...




> Using it in an office or home environment, where generated lighting is used, the screens are magnificent and cannot be beaten. DVD's being watched will make you think you're watching it on a smaller TV...


Hmm, I'm not sure about this.  I have stood behind people using such glaring laptops (indoors) and it was quite annoying being able to see my own reflection on the screen, as well as the lights on the ceiling being reflected as well.

But if what you're saying about using it in direct sunlight is anything to go by, then I guess it's a case of "you win some, you lose some".  You win by being able to see on the screen outside, and you lose by having to position your screen in such a way that it doesn't reflect too much light into your face.  On my HP laptop, I simply can't work outside in the sunlight... but the matt screen means I don't have a problem with glare anywhere.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Halleluja, the man is positive about something!!!  hehe

Really try and see what TruBrite is about, you'll be amazed... You will get some glare on any screen, but Toshiba has done something special with their technology! Seeing is believing!

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Today's Notebook: Toshiba PortÃÂ©gÃÂ© R500-10J 12.1inch Notebook

Normal price for September:  R 20,337.03
World Cup price:  R 19,733.29

There you go ChatMaster, PortÃÂ©gÃÂ© is the word....

For those who have not heard about the R500, it is currently the thinnest notebook in the world!

----------


## Chatmaster

Now I won't even try to pronounce that, lol

I must say, that is one serious piece of fine hardware!

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Sorry ChatMaster, must have accidentally deleted the email notification, otherwise I would have answered earlier...

Yup, Toshiba doesn't play around when they want to prove a point...  Even though it's not top spec on processing power, it's still more than enough for an office or traveling employee/worker...  

Has anyone looked at the site in FireFox and noted the flash media at the bottom of the product pages?

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Today's Notebook:  Toshiba Satellite X200-15K

Normal Price:  R 21,534.03

World Cup Price:  R 20,827.69

This notebook is for the gamer in all of us, specs are those some gaming desktops don't have and sure to be a great hit!

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Today's Notebook: Toshiba Satellite Pro A120-10L

Normal Price: R 8,610.52

World Cup Price: R 8,162.29

----------


## Dave A

Now that should appeal to the budget conscious. I didn't see any specs on the graphics card, but otherwise it looks a pretty solid machine.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Hi Dave, it's an Intel onboard graphics card...

Intel 945GM W/128MB (DDR2 Ram UMA)

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Today's notebook:  Toshiba Satellite Pro U200-124

Normal Price: R 11,007.22

World Cup Price:  R 10,465.09

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Another great notebook for the budget conscious...

Today's notebook:  Toshiba Satellite Pro L40-135

Normal Price:  R 8,448.00

World Cup Price:  R 7,010.89

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Today's notebook:  Toshiba Satellite L40-13G

Average Price:  R 6,217.99

World Cup Price:  R 5,640.15

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Today's notebook:  Toshiba Satellite A200-1M8

Reference price:  R 11,041

World Cup Price:  R 10,465.09


PS: Does anyone care about this or still read this?

----------


## Dave A

I've been watching with interest - just not in the market for a laptop right now.

But with some of these deals being such bargains, I think I might just mention it in the upcoming weekly update.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

That would be great, thanks Dave...

I'm thinking of doing the same with the LCD's and maybe a few prebuilt desktops...  What do you reckon?

Also, maybe raise a poll of what is most needed in the community and run it as a special for theforumsa members...

----------


## Marq

Not in the market either right now thanks!

Too busy enjoying my Satellite Pro A120 (I see I have had it for 6 months now and its never given a beep of trouble, still looks brand new and runs puuurrfectly) - I can really recommend these machines that Riaan is selling. 

We need some sort of members catalogue type /current specials/classifieds/ page that's probably not in the forum type format. Something I can go to first when I need a new computer or plumber or whatever and it points to a member to support with their current specials or blurb on what they do............or is that getting away from what forum is about ...mmm

----------


## duncan drennan

> We need some sort of members catalogue type /current specials/classifieds/ page that's probably not in the forum type format. Something I can go to first when I need a new computer or plumber or whatever and it points to a member to support with their current specials or blurb on what they do............or is that getting away from what forum is about ...mmm


Could the wiki be used effectively for this?

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

I reckon the wiki could be used in order to have a list of companies associated with theForumSA, but I think what Marq is after is a products/service listing page where every company can list it's own...  Not sure I'd have the time to keep the site updated and a wiki as well...

Marq, I'm glad you're enjoying your Toshiba...  I went to Loskopdam yesterday to meet up with friends, his father was there and he also swears by Toshiba, he showed me an HP drop test, by throwing his HP notebook out the window hehehehe, good quality comes with a price but you have peace of mind afterwards...

Mind telling other members more about your Pro A120 from a users viewpoint?

----------


## Dave A

The Links manager would probably be the best tool to set up a directory of members services. We'd just need to add a directory section to it.

----------


## Marq

The Links sections is a good idea. I don't think think this is something that needs time wasted on it programming new sections and stuff. I haven't really played with the links. Can one go from the link to the wiki where some detail can be kept?

Now about the Toshiba laptop that Riaan ask me to fill the users in with........

I have had Acers, Hps and before hps, Compaqs. I see numerous laptops here in the Guest house and often have to set up the machines to get wireless going. 

Out of all the machines I have played with (Ok except the mac's - they're another story - but then you are paying for that) I always come back to my current one and it "feels" so much better. Now to try and analyse why that is.

Firstly its simply laid out and while it has most of the buttons one needs it doesnt seem as crowded as some machines. 

Secondly like I said previously, I have had it for 6 months and it still looks as new as the day it arrived. It has been camping with me, been round the country twice moves around inside and outside the house constantly. Most other machines seem to look really used after a short time. It really is the robust machine that is advertised.

The keyboard has a nice crisp action for me. Not a light action for a touch typist I would guess but great for a one finger one thumb action like I use. All the key positions work nicely.

The screen is a TFT matte finish which I specifically looked for as for some reason - I do not like the new shiny stories. Just old fashioned maybe.

Performance is ok - I am still not sure whether any slowness I occasionally encounter is the machine or vista. I don't do games so don't know from that aspect but basic business stuff, photoshop, dreamweaver type software run's at a reasonable speeds.

Downsides - I've only got two thoughts - more usb ports would be nice and the mic/headphone jacks come out the front of the machine. Not a great idea when you use it on your lap or like I do on my chest/stomach reading stuff in bed. 

Oh yes that reminds me. It's also quiet. Allows wife to sleep while in nightime operation (big points for this feature).  The Acer goes down as the noisiest. That's like the Harley Davidson of laptops. The Compaq sits in my lounge playing music and every now and then I wonder what that whining sound is when we watch TV in there.

I do not know about the service and backup for Toshiba and hope I never have to. For service I rate Acer the worst, Hp a close second.

Perhaps the shortcomings are resolved on the desk with a port replicator?? Riaan - is there a specific Toshiba docking station for this machine?

Ok - going to read an ebook in bed now.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Hi Marq,

The replicator you are looking for is part number: PX1173E

Not in our online shop yet, but is available for R499...

Guys, I will be posting this weeks notebooks before the end of the day, sorry for the delay as I've been in JHB working on more servers...

----------


## Marq

Thanks for that Riaan - I was wondering having had a squizz at the replicator whether there is a docking station thingy rather? I need something to raise the back of the machine up when I sit at my desk. There appears to be some holes under the machine which should hold this.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Hi Marq, sorry, should have mentioned that Toshiba doesn't have docking stations available as far as I can tell in SA...  I've asked before and got pointed to the replicator, so no luck I'm afraid...

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Monday's notebook: Toshiba Satellite A200-10W

Market Price:  R 12,150.00

World Cup Price:  R 11,616.49

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Tuesday's notebook:  Toshiba Satellite P100-10P

Market Price:  R 18,638.30

World Cup Price:  R R16,797.79

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Today's notebook: Toshiba Satellite Pro U300-116

Market Price:  R 13,370.00

World Cup Price:  R 12,192.19

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Friday's notebook:  Toshiba Tecra A9-51F

Market Price:  R 15,669.30

World Cup Price:  R 12,767.89

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Monday's Notebook:  Toshiba Tecra A9-51G

Market Price: R 16,353.30

World Cup Price: R 13,343.59

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Tuesday's Notebook: Toshiba Tecra A9-50B

Competitor Price:  R 17,094.30

World Cup Price:  R 13,919.29

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Wednesday's Notebook:  Toshiba PortÃÂ©gÃÂ© M400-10O

Market Price:  R 19,151.00

World Cup Price:  R 17,373.49

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Thursday's Notebook: Toshiba Satellite Pro A120-11A

Market Price:  R8000 plus

World Cup Price:  R 7,586.59

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Sorry for the lost week guys and gals, everything going on will be on special until next week friday...

Friday 5 Oct:  Toshiba Satellite A200-1GH

Market Price:  R 9,900.00

World Cup Price:  R 9,313.69

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Mon 8 Oct Multimedia Nut:  Toshiba Qosmio G30-194

Market Price:  R 19,687.99

World Cup Price:  R 17,373.49

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Tue 9 Oct Business Power:  Toshiba Tecra A9-51E

Market Price:  R 12,983.00

World Cup Price:  R 11,616.49

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Wed 10 Oct Business: Toshiba Satellite Pro U200-10L

Market Price:  R 12,500.00

World Cup Price:  R 11,616.49

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Thu 11 Oct All Rounder:  Toshiba Satellite A200-1KH

Market Price:  R 16,455.89

World Cup Price:  R 15,646.39

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Fri 12 Oct Best of the lot:  Toshiba Satellite Pro A200-1M9

Market Price:  R 11,000.00

World Cup Price:  R 9,313.69

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

*Good luck to the Boks on Sunday!*

----------

